# adverse reaction to waxing?



## Annie (May 15, 2007)

I've been getting my eyebrows waxed for about a year and a half now with absolutely no problems, so yesterday I decided to try having my upper lip waxed along with my brows. When I got I my car after my appointment I check myself in the mirror and there were a bunch of large white bumps along my upper lip (but none around my brows). Today they're smaller but red and vaguely resemble zits. 

Has anyone experienced this before? Is this normal for the first time you get your upper lip waxed? I don't remember this happening the first time I got my brows waxed, so I'm naturally a bit worried.

If there's already a thread on this that I missed, please point me in the right direction.


----------



## kranberi25 (Jun 20, 2007)

That actually is happening to me as well.  Did you ever find out if this is normal.  Also what did you do to make them go away?


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 20, 2007)

Happens to me too.  I wax many of my clients and none have complained of this.  I think that some of us are just too sensitive there.

Mine went away in a couple days, but I'll never do that again.

Use a cream depilatory that's specifically FOR THE FACE.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 20, 2007)

Sounds like the wax used on your lip was not specifically for the face. Talk to your esthetician and get her advice on what to do. Sounds like you had a reaction. HTH

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Annie* 

 
_I've been getting my eyebrows waxed for about a year and a half now with absolutely no problems, so yesterday I decided to try having my upper lip waxed along with my brows. When I got I my car after my appointment I check myself in the mirror and there were a bunch of large white bumps along my upper lip (but none around my brows). Today they're smaller but red and vaguely resemble zits. 

Has anyone experienced this before? Is this normal for the first time you get your upper lip waxed? I don't remember this happening the first time I got my brows waxed, so I'm naturally a bit worried.

If there's already a thread on this that I missed, please point me in the right direction._


----------



## Scorpio86 (Jun 20, 2007)

exact same thing happens to me when i get them done..eyebrows are fine, and i get a bunch of those pimply things on my upper lip

BUT

when i wax them myself, with sally hansen wax strips (i think i have sally hansen, dont feel like going and checking) i dont get any bumps..and they work well! i have super thick, tough hair!


----------

